# Chapel Hill Morels



## Kidklug (Apr 5, 2017)

After a week of searching with nothing. Finally, a good downpour of rain I found the first morels! The family is happy and our bellys are asking for more!


----------



## blueridge72 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pictures! I think you have to hunt pretty hard to find them around the triangle.... At least that's been the case for me. I'm hoping to have some luck this weekend though..


----------



## Kidklug (Apr 5, 2017)

Blueridge72, an luck!? I found these on my property and it usually the only place I look. Year after year I find them here, but this year I have been looking else where.


----------



## whitetailhunter (Apr 20, 2015)

I have basically given up I have been looking for the last 4 years and nothing.


----------



## whitetailhunter (Apr 20, 2015)

whitetailhunter said:


> I have basically given up I have been looking for the last 4 years and nothing.


So while out hiking today not even looking I find my first NC mushroom. Found a total of three in a few miles of hiking.


----------



## Madman (Apr 10, 2017)

whitetailhunter said:


> View attachment 302
> 
> So while out hiking today not even looking I find my first NC mushroom. Found a total of three in a few miles of hiking.


Nice Job! That's what you're looking for. Where they be one, there be more Drop to the ground, Pray to the Mushroom Gods, and scan the forest floor as if you're the size of that morel. Eventually they'll pop out at you! Here's a couple shots from Saturday and Sunday of my Family's haul in Durham Co.


----------



## blueridge72 (Apr 23, 2013)

I didn't have any luck at all... I checked a place north of Chapel Hill and another spot east of Pittsboro and came up empty handed. I won't give up though, I enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Madman (Apr 10, 2017)

blueridge72 said:


> I didn't have any luck at all... I checked a place north of Chapel Hill and another spot east of Pittsboro and came up empty handed. I won't give up though, I enjoy the hunt.


Unless we get some decent rain in the next 10 days or so, that might be it for the large scale season. Maybe a straggler or two and maybe a few sporadic late bloomers here and there. Without rain, it doesn't matter where you look. The only exceptions would be some well drained soils near river/creek banks, or if you know where a natural spring is on a hill that happens to be in a forest conducive to growth. Good luck! If I can help, hit me up.


----------



## Greenred (Apr 5, 2017)

Madman said:


> Nice Job! That's what you're looking for. Where they be one, there be more Drop to the ground, Pray to the Mushroom Gods, and scan the forest floor as if you're the size of that morel. Eventually they'll pop out at you! Here's a couple shots from Saturday and Sunday of my Family's haul in Durham Co.


----------



## Greenred (Apr 5, 2017)

Check out around Falls Lake today only to find tax check out around falls lake today only to find ticks.


----------



## jfickle (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone think the rain we got today will help pop a few more? Or do you think it has gotten to warm? Found about a dozen two weeks ago but just haven't found a "good" spot yet.


----------



## Chefshoot2grill (May 21, 2017)

How late into the spring will they typically pop up in this area? I have found a bunch of other mushrooms here on deep creek in burlington/Haw River area but never Morels:/ yet! I know it's kinda late this year but I have seen people online posting finds in the Piedmont recently.


----------



## Madman (Apr 10, 2017)

Chefshoot2grill said:


> How late into the spring will they typically pop up in this area? I have found a bunch of other mushrooms here on deep creek in burlington/Haw River area but never Morels:/ yet! I know it's kinda late this year but I have seen people online posting finds in the Piedmont recently.


In years past, the 2nd week in April is usually the cutoff point. I generally start looking first of March in the Piedmont. The latest I've ever seen them is the end of April, but that was following a cold winter and a very mild Spring. We're done here for the year. They've moved way up into Michigan by now. Gotta wait another year unfortunately.


----------



## Madman (Apr 10, 2017)

In years past, the 2nd week in April is usually the cutoff point. I generally start looking first of March in the Piedmont. The latest I've ever seen them is the end of April, but that was following a cold winter and a very mild Spring. We're done here for the year. They've moved way up into Michigan by now. Gotta wait another year unfortunately.


----------



## Chefshoot2grill (May 21, 2017)

Madman said:


> In years past, the 2nd week in April is usually the cutoff point. I generally start looking first of March in the Piedmont. The latest I've ever seen them is the end of April, but that was following a cold winter and a very mild Spring. We're done here for the year. They've moved way up into Michigan by now. Gotta wait another year unfortunately.


Well theres a few people posting this weekend that they got quite a few around Charlotte. Thats why I was wondering bc I assumed it was over. Would love to get together with a few people next year, I hunt about 2500 acres of great land and would think we would find them somewhere! I just dont know where to look to shrink the target zone...ya know what I mean.


----------



## lkramer (Apr 27, 2020)

I just moved to the Durham/Chapel Hill area from WI, where I would go morel hunting with my dad. In WI morels are super abundant and I never had any problem finding them. We actually would get a few pounds just from our back yard. Anyone have any spots they would be willing to share? I'd be forever grateful as I have hiked nearly 100 miles (according to fitbit) trying to find them. I typically only ever go once a year and never clear out a patch because I want them to come back. So I promise I wouldn't ruin it for you. I'd even give you have of everything I pick.


----------

